# Seller Review: ANS



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

ANS is the man's! I received a digital stiffening cap from ANS that he gave away to the 1st person that claimed it. I emailed him a shipping label and received it in just a few days. Fast shipping a great packing! 

Also he carries CDT. Hard to find a lot of reviews here but I can say that I have some of the entry level shallow components and they are excellent!!!! They're in my wife's car and I am truly amazed every time that I get in it. Smooth and plenty of midbass. I will definitely be looking to ANS for CDT on future projects.


----------



## AWilliams (Mar 28, 2007)

David is a good dude....


----------

